# Flex cleared vinyl tops?



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I read that flex clear is good for vinyl tops because they protect them the sun. Who on here has them and what is your opinion on them? Post pics of your flex cleared vinyl tops


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I will clear them when I redye the top. Just make sure you a flex additive to the clear!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldnt do it, shit will prolly flake off with cold and hot cycles. Protect it with vinyl protector and it should last you for awhile.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2011, 05:42 PM~19559002
> *I wouldnt do it, shit will prolly flake off with cold and hot cycles. Protect it with vinyl protector and it should last you for awhile.
> *


Thanks. I'm focused on getting my car cut for now. When the time comes, I won't flex clear the top. IMO It takes away from the O.G look and makes it look plastic.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 13 2011, 10:19 AM~19584168
> *Thanks. I'm focused on getting my car cut for now. When the time comes, I won't flex clear the top. IMO It takes away from the O.G look and makes it look plastic.
> *


yeah I agree, Im going with the stayfast


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Jan 13 2011, 08:19 AM~19584168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oral1139 (Dec 29, 2010)

I will clear them when I redye the top. Just make sure you a flex additive to the clear!
____________________________
SEO UK
UK SEO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oral1139_@Jan 17 2011, 01:28 AM~19617131
> *I will clear them when I redye the top. Just make sure you a flex additive to the clear!
> ____________________________
> SEO UK
> ...


i heard your ol'ladies pussy smells like hotdog water :uh:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

i did mine on my cutlass painted it and bulldog the paint and clear no cracks pelling and it shiny ass fuck :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

depends on the clears you use..try to get a 4:1 mix..no hardener clears..and like above id deff..spray bulldog down first after cleaning it..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 13 2011, 08:19 AM~19584168
> *Thanks. I'm focused on getting my car cut for now. When the time comes, I won't flex clear the top. IMO It takes away from the O.G look and makes it look plastic.
> *



Never liked the way it looked myself. If your going to do that I'd rather have a pianted roof with the softtop trim in place.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 17 2011, 12:07 AM~19617426
> *i did mine on my cutlass painted it and bulldog the paint and clear no cracks pelling and it shiny ass fuck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i was about to say i know somebody who cleared there top lol wutz up spooki


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 17 2011, 05:09 PM~19623197
> *i was about to say i know somebody who cleared there top lol wutz up spooki
> *


sup dee


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

i dunno, i've done a couple tops and never cleared them, cause in my opinion if you wanted the vynyl to be as shiny as the paint you should have removed it and just painted the metal under it.......the o.g vynyl looks better to me in a "material" type finish, just the way the manufacturer sold the car, you never see a 62 SS with a clear coated convert. top right? and if you did, you'd be like wtf?....that aint lookin right.


don't get me wrong, style is style regardless of taste, it's just an opinion. keep doing whatcha doin, the car looks great.

peace.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 17 2011, 12:07 AM~19617426
> *i did mine on my cutlass painted it and bulldog the paint and clear no cracks pelling and it shiny ass fuck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 17 2011, 04:00 PM~19622058
> *Never liked the way it looked myself. If your going to do that I'd rather have a pianted roof with the softtop trim in place.
> *


I agree Andrew. Heres a fine example taken fron the "Glasshouse fest". :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 29 2011, 10:45 AM~19729645
> *I agree Andrew. Heres a fine example taken fron the "Glasshouse fest". :0
> 
> 
> ...


 x2 much better  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 17 2011, 03:07 AM~19617425
> *i heard your ol'ladies pussy smells like hotdog water :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 17 2011, 01:07 AM~19617426
> *i did mine on my cutlass painted it and bulldog the paint and clear no cracks pelling and it shiny ass fuck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz (Feb 3, 2011)




----------

